# Lillian boat launch



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

If I've missed this topic before, I apologize. Has anyone fished off of that beautiful "new" boat launch and pier across the bridge into Lillian? What's our there, what are they eating, etc.? 

Thanks in advance for anybody's input. I lost my escambia bay inlet source and was hoping to discover a new little gem from shore. Still waiting on a free boat lol..... :whistling:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Had a friend of mine said sometimes you can catch specs there. Never been myself...


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Well i suppose that's about all I needed to hear. My luck with fishing isn't exactly go-out-and-buy-a-lottery-ticket worthy, so if there's hope, i'm in. Appreciate it!


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

My next door neighbor caught a +36inch black drum off that pier in the late summer/early fall. He is from Nevada and had no idea what kind of fish it was, but kept it anyway. He called me over to check it out in his garage, I didn't have the heart tell him he probably shouldn't of kept it and that at that size it would not be good eating. 

I've only caught white trout from under the bridge, but if there are white trout there then there are probably plenty of fish that enjoy the taste of white trout hanging around too. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*Mullet*

I have WHACKED the mullet there on more then one occaison.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

what good fishing is in Perdido bay? The launch area seems nice but I never see any real visitors with my daily commute.


----------



## Rmalone850 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive fished from there and on the other side under the bridge and have had luck with specs, flounder, redfish. Also a few times hooked up to some big gar.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Alabama spent a lot of money making the ramp and parking area and it looks great. There are two problems with the ramp. First it is hard to launch because of the grade at low tide with a mid size boat. The next is a caution when leaving the dock on the west side after 50' out. Tim, Cliff and I use it from time to time. As Tim increased throttle we hit a very sturdy metal pole with the lower unit just 4" from the surface. The metal pole is still there as of the middle of February. Lite tackle is the way to go fishing the bay some great days with jack carville's


----------



## Bouchild (Apr 19, 2014)

I am new to the area and interested in fishing at the Lillian Boat Ramp and pier. I know that I will be needing a Alabama Fishing license but for fishing there do I need a saltwater or freshwater license? What decides freshwater vrs saltwater when it comes to licensing?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bouchild said:


> I am new to the area and interested in fishing at the Lillian Boat Ramp and pier. I know that I will be needing a Alabama Fishing license but for fishing there do I need a saltwater or freshwater license? What decides freshwater vrs saltwater when it comes to licensing?


Dip a spoon into the water and taste it. That will distinguish what license you need.

You ask a good question because there is no real line , and what is salt water one hour may be fresh water the next hour because of tides. 
If you close to the beach or bay, I would have a saltwater. If your way up in the rivers and creeks , a fresh water should be fine. But if your ticketed, reach down and taste the water, and if it differs for your ticket, point it out to the officer and tell him to take a taste .


----------



## Cea (Sep 1, 2013)

*Lillian Landing*

Hey guys, just ran across this post. Was wondering if anyone has been to the landing recently and if so, what was caught? Im not too far from the landing


----------



## Bouchild (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will probably stay in the bay and surf areas. I have done some surf fishing down at Cay Costa near Fort Myers and look forward to fishing in this area. Any tips on lures and bait?


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

I have been thinking about launching the kayaks over there.
Live shrimp, doa's, or gulps would probably catch whatever is swimming around over there.


----------



## Sky's boat (Apr 18, 2014)

kilroy1117 said:


> If I've missed this topic before, I apologize. Has anyone fished off of that beautiful "new" boat launch and pier across the bridge into Lillian? What's our there, what are they eating, etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance for anybody's input. I lost my escambia bay inlet source and was hoping to discover a new little gem from shore. Still waiting on a free boat lol..... :whistling:


If I can get this bug/gremlin out of my boat at low idle you are more them welcome to jump aboard and fish with me, I'm new to the area and really want to travel the waters for some fish,, :thumbsup:


----------

